# Echo CS-8000 review!



## Javelin (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought one off of ebay with a 32" B&C. Not knowing what to expect I tried it out the way I got it. It actually suprised me granted it is definetly no 7900 but it is very vintage like on torque! Which is no real suprise when you realize this saw was introduced in 1990! Very simple design a little on the fat side especially compared to the 7900 but not terribly bad! This would and is a good saw for a tree service on a budget that needs a stump saw as the torque is very noticeable! Also would make a very good saw for milling! Maybe a good rental saw! I am not sure how it will react to modding but seems like it has some room for improvement!

Good points

Quality built
Smooth running
Easy Easy Easy starting!

Negatives

FAT!
Lower RPM


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep, it's a real stump puller.

You can run full comp chain with all the torque it has, so not really a disadvantage from running Skip and having more chain speed, to me at least.

Ive wondered if going up a tooth on the rim would give it more chain speed, I know it would pull it without problems.

Tune it fat..dog in, let it dig and dig...


----------



## Javelin (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually it should run a 8 tooth with this bar no problem! If it had a 20-24 I might try a 9 on it!


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 25, 2008)

Javelin said:


> Actually it should run a 8 tooth with this bar no problem! If it had a 20-24 I might try a 9 on it!



Just take the rakers down a bit to take advantage of the the torque , my CS8000 is only 1 or 2 seconds behind my 385xp in a 20 second cut which it shoud be, both stock Yes it wieghts to much but it's the same as my 385xp full. Steve


----------



## Javelin (Dec 25, 2008)

You are probably right on the rakers! I do not think I would like the 8000 with a 20" bar all that well after using a 7900 but 3ft bar the torque is pretty nice and it is consistent in the cut!


----------



## rmh3481 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ive got two 8000's from the late 80's that I like. The first one is an 8000p and the second is a John Deere 800v. I did notice that the carb has a much larger venturi on the older 8000p over the newer 8000's that Ive seen. I believe your saying that the gray models came out in 1990? 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Texas Traveler (Dec 26, 2008)

rmh3481 said:


> Ive got two 8000's from the late 80's that I like. The first one is an 8000p and the second is a John Deere 800v. I did notice that the carb has a much larger venturi on the older 8000p over the newer 8000's that Ive seen. I believe your saying that the gray models came out in 1990?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


When did Echo come out orange? I have a orange CS 8000, that will not start unless you prime it. 
I bought a carb kit for it, but have some doubts that is the problem.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 26, 2008)

They are going back to orange!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Dec 26, 2008)

Texas Traveler said:


> When did Echo come out orange? I have a orange CS 8000, that will not start unless you prime it.
> I bought a carb kit for it, but have some doubts that is the problem.



I obviously can't sat that is your problem. However, I have had many a saw that could not be started without prime and were cured after rebuilding the carb.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Dec 28, 2008)

3 Things can cause a need for manual priming.

Choke not shutting all the way. (Most likely)

Pinhole in fuel line leading to carb. (Less common becasue it usually causes a lean condition)

Carb very very in need of a rebuild (least likely if it runs good)


----------



## david78 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Red,
You seem to be the go-to guy for Echo on the site. I just bought a used CS-5000. Runs good, a little hesitation when I give it gas, one broken anti-vibe cushion which I've ordered. Are you familiar with this saw? Anything in particular to watch out for? Any recommended mods? Thanks.


----------



## iowa (Jan 5, 2009)

We need pictures Alex. Pictures!!!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Apr 11, 2009)

sorry to start this old thread again but that is what search feature is im wondering if any of you all that own a 8000 how are they doing ?

need any items for them ? 

yes i have some parts for them just got to ask me which parts 

talk later

calvin


----------



## jrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I am thinking about buying an 8000. I would like to hear what people have to say about it. Was thinking of running a 24" bar for most of the time but also getting a 36" bar for when it's needed. I cut/sell about 100 cords a year and mostly use my husky 365.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jun 27, 2014)

Can't comment on the 8000 but 100 cords ! Do you use a processer?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 27, 2014)

I have 2, one rebadged as a JD 800. I have run the JD at one GTG and just picked up a new recoil spring and throttle interlock from the dealer Wednesday to get the grey 8000 going.

Not enough run time to give a good assessment.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 27, 2014)

The JD 800 = 8000 I have IMO will cut with any pro saw in it's cc size. Most times this echo built saw will out cut them with it's tighten squish and 195psi. 
Only draw back of the 8000 IMO is the PHO weight is right close to a 066 660 weight. But if you can get a used one for the right money do it. But if buying new I would get a lighter saw JMO.


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 27, 2014)

Not the highest RPM saw but have tons of torque and cut right with any 80cc saw with a good aggressive chain. Steve


----------



## jrider (Jun 27, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Can't comment on the 8000 but 100 cords ! Do you use a processer?


No processor just a few saws and an iron oak splitter with a 4 way


----------



## zogger (Jun 27, 2014)

jrider said:


> I know this is an old thread but I am thinking about buying an 8000. I would like to hear what people have to say about it. Was thinking of running a 24" bar for most of the time but also getting a 36" bar for when it's needed. I cut/sell about 100 cords a year and mostly use my husky 365.



I had a buncha saws stolen last year..and I miss the cs8000 the most. I only ran it with a 36 in big wood and it did just fine, and it had a superb auto oiler plus a manual oiler button. Easy to start, pulls chain and won't quit.

In factamundo, I am still splitting big rounds I cut with that saw.

Only negative I can think of is, apparently no full wrap handlebars for them.

If I still had it, it would be at the top of my list to get ported, as well.


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 27, 2014)

You mean like this  Steve


----------



## zogger (Jun 27, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> You mean like this  Steve




That's the ticket!


----------



## jrider (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I would like to cut prices people could actually burn


----------



## coconutcrab4 (Feb 11, 2015)

jrider said:


> Well I would like to cut prices people could actually burn


Looks like he's making kindling for fire starter chunks. Is that Green Maplewood with a soft middle? That's so fast, I had to watch again in slow motion.


----------



## jrider (Feb 12, 2015)

I did end up buying the 8000 and have loved it so far. I've probably cut about 60 cords with it since buying and I have no complaints. I use the 24" bar all the time but I did get a 32" bar, just haven't used it yet and really hope I don't have to much.


----------



## jtc16 (May 25, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> Not the highest RPM saw but have tons of torque and cut right with any 80cc saw with a good aggressive chain. Steve


Would you run a full skip or full comp on this saw?


----------



## rmotoman (May 25, 2016)

Full comp. They pull it easily.


----------



## jtc16 (May 25, 2016)

rmotoman said:


> Full comp. They pull it easily.


OK thanks


----------



## jrider (May 26, 2016)

I have probably cut around 200 cords with the saw since purchasing in the summer of '14. I've had to have the fuel line and handle replaced but both were covered under warranty. Still happy with it.


----------

